# Water pump decode



## 65Teal (Jun 10, 2020)

Can someone decode this water pump for me? I know Chevies, but not Pontiac. It was in a lot of parts that I got with my '65 GTO. I'd like to know the date, in case it's the original to the car. Thanks.


----------



## O52 (Jan 27, 2019)

Not positive but it looks to be an aftermarket water pump. The number doesn't come up with anything I have.


----------



## Roger that (Feb 6, 2010)

No date codes used on the water pump till 1967. The cast numbers shown in your pictures are correct for your 65 GTO.


----------



## 65Teal (Jun 10, 2020)

Roger that said:


> No date codes used on the water pump till 1967. The cast numbers shown in your pictures are correct for your 65 GTO.


Thanks so much. I had a hunch it's the original to the car, as the original owner wrote down everything he ever did to the car, and there was no mention of a water pump change. His nephew, who inherited the car told me that he changed the pump & kept the one he took off.


----------



## Montreux (Mar 8, 2009)

And the follow-on question...


----------



## Montreux (Mar 8, 2009)

Who rebuilds water pumps? Or who sells rebuild kits?


----------



## Roger that (Feb 6, 2010)

Arthur Gould Rebuilders
Kings Park, NY
631-269-0093


----------



## etennett (Aug 15, 2020)

Roger that said:


> No date codes used on the water pump till 1967. The cast numbers shown in your pictures are correct for your 65 GTO.


We’re are the date codes located on a 68?


----------



## O52 (Jan 27, 2019)




----------



## 66COUPE (Jul 23, 2021)

Montreux said:


> Who rebuilds water pumps? Or who sells rebuild kits?





Montreux said:


> Who rebuilds water pumps? Or who sells rebuild kits?


Sometimes people remove parts that are still perfectly fine and working but think it’s something else, that water pump could be good or need a easy fix by someone who knows what they’re looking at.


----------



## etennett (Aug 15, 2020)

O52 said:


> View attachment 150133


Yah I found and pic I took a few years ago whe I had it rebuilt. Thanks!


----------



## etennett (Aug 15, 2020)

My factory original


----------



## GTOTIGR (May 3, 2020)

Montreux said:


> Who rebuilds water pumps? Or who sells rebuild kits?


Hi Montreux,

Automotive Friction rebuilt my OEM 65 water pump. They do good work and were easy to deal with.


----------

